# New



## scotty2hotty (Aug 6, 2011)

wasssuuup,, 

hi guys am new to the form am from the netherlands and i have been playing golf now for 4 years and have a ega handicap 9.7 (for now)

tha very finest regards scotty

btw am 18 years old


----------



## surfspc (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey bro nice to meet you. Sounds like you are pretty good. I am a newbie here just trying to get some tips


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the site both of you!


----------



## surfspc (Aug 6, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks bud. Sounds like a pretty fun forum here


----------



## Rothenfield (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Scotty, good to hear from the Netherlands, what are the courses like over there>


----------



## crabapple (Aug 5, 2011)

*hello*

hello,I am also new here, in additional, i am still a new golfer


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to all, new members and new golfers alike. Hope you get as much enjoyment from the game as I have for the last 30 years.


----------

